# Knoblauchzehe am Haar



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

Hi,
hat das wer schon mal ausprobiert ?
Keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist , mir hat gestern ein Holländer erzählt das dies sehr fängig an überfischten Gewässern ist.
Ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren , mal sehen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Mach mal und lass uns am Ergebnis teilhaben.


#h#h#h


----------



## Uli69 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Hi,
meinst du mit gestern, das gestern vor einer Woche?:q
G
Uli


----------



## Brummel (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Hallo Udo,

auf das Ergebnis des Tests bin ich gespannt, habe ja schon von Knoblauch-Aroma in Futter und in Teig gehört aber pure Knobizehen als Köder? |kopfkrat
Obwohl, es gibt bei den Geschmäckern der Fische ja die seltsamsten Sachen:q.
Freu mich schon drauf den Bericht hier zu lesen:m

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat das wer schon mal ausprobiert ?
> Keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist , mir hat gestern ein Holländer erzählt das dies sehr fängig an überfischten Gewässern ist.
> Ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren , mal sehen :q
> Gruß Udo



Ich kenne das bloß, mit nicht ganz gar gekochten Knoblauchzehen, funktioniert gut auf Brassen.
Roh wird er die sicher nicht drangehängt haben, ist normal zu intensiv der Geschmack und die Knolle zu langfaserig, um sie mit den Schlundzähnen zu zermahlen.


----------



## Schleie! (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Also Knoblauch ist ja IN, findet man in so vielen Boilies, Futter, Stickmixen ect. Also scheint schon was dran zu sein. Aber ob man pur damit was fängt? Mal abwarten, wenn er wieder kommt


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

soll auch noch den vorteil haben, daß der fisch dan schon gewürzt ist.:q

antonio


----------



## Schleie! (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*



antonio schrieb:


> soll auch noch den vorteil haben, daß der fisch dan schon gewürzt ist.:q
> 
> antonio




Ach deshalb fischen so viele momentan mit Pfeffer im Futter und umsalzte Boilies


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Hi,
jaaaaaaaaa , es funktioniert :q
Ich habe mit Futterkrob geangelt , Schokomischung für Karfen einfach was Mais und Maden dazu und dann ans Haar ne Knoblauchzehe.
Aber leider nur Babykarpfen , in gut 3 Stunden drei Karpfen , zwei davon  auf die Knoblauchzehe.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Iss ja `n Ding.:q

Petri Heil dazu.

Bei Gelegenheit probier` ich das auch mal.

#h#h#h


----------



## angelsüchto (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Sauber
werde mal Knoblauch-Maiskron Mix am Haar anbieten,von wegen Süßsauer und so


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Hi,
ich dachte ja nicht das , das funktionieren würde , hatte zuvor hier bei mir in Holland im Angelladen mal nachgefragt.
Der Typ meinte , ja , ist noch ein Geheimtipp , aber erfahrene Karpfenangler aus Holland würden schon einige Jahre mit Knoblauchzehen angeln.
Futter im Futterkorb sollte dunkel und süß sein und dann eine Knoblauchzehe am Haar.
Na ja , wieder was dazu gelernt.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Papas und Mamas von den Babykarpfen überzeugen das Knoblauch lecker schmeckt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Hi,
Honig oder Wassermelone ?
Wassermelone dürfte zu weich sein .
Ich versuchs mal , seid heute bin ich für neue und ungewöhnliche Köder sehr empfänglich :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nachdem das jetzt mit der Knoblauchzehe geklärt wäre..... hat es eigentlich schon mal jemand mit "Melone am Haar" auf Karpfen probiert




Nöö.

Aber als Bowle mit ganzen Früchten sind die lecker.:m


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Gute Idee ,
dann beissen zumindest nur die ganz großen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knigge007 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*



Uli69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> meinst du mit gestern, das gestern vor einer Woche?:q
> G
> Uli



Hi,

wieso, ich kann mir sehr wohl vorstellen dass das funktioniert, wir haben erst 350kg Red spice Fisch Boilies gekauft, die riechen ganz gewaltig nach Knoblauch !


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

soll besonders gut bei türkischen und griechischen karpfen gehen 
aber nein im ernst, ich habe vor einigen jahren tutti-frutti-knoblauch boilies selber gerollt, und kann sagen das die dinger nicht so schlecht waren, das einzige was mir auf die eier ging ist das halt alles roch wie in ner dönnerbude 
aber vorstellen kann ich nir schon das auch knoblauch pur gut laufen könnte.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Nabend ,

Kumpel hatte mir mal zwei Kilo Knoblauchboilies "gebastelt". Die Dinger haben bestialisch gestunken. Da sie am Angeltag noch sehr frisch waren mußten wir die an der Angelstelle noch zum trocknen aufhängen. Das war ein Gestank rund um die Angelstelle!! Schlimm war es wenn es windstill war. Dann stand die Dunstglocke......... Hatte nebenbei den großen Vorteil das uns die Mücken in Ruhe gelassen haben.

Achja , gefangen haben wir damit auch. Sämtliche Fische in dieser Angelwoche wurden auf diese Bolies gefangen.......


----------



## Hellge (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Klingt ja hervorragend. Würden sich fertig eingelegte Zehen eignen? die sind schon etwas weicher? Und naschen kann man auch noch nebenbei:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Hi,
so , ich habe mir jetzt auch Knoblauchfutter gemixt.
Dem fertigen Schokofutter ( 1 KG )  einfach 15 gepresste Knoblauchzehen , Mais und Maden zugesetzt.
Mal sehen was sich morgen damit fangen lässt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knigge007 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

hmmm is ja schön und gut aber 15 Knoblauchzehen auf nur 1kg Groundbait find ich um es mal milde auszudrücken ganz leicht übertrieben......

Es soll ja nur nen Knoblauchgeruch kriegen und nicht nur danach stinken....da brauchst kein Grundfutter mehr kaufen, das Geld ist zum Fenster rausgeschmissen....da riechen die Fische nichts anderes mehr als Knoblauch....

Denk man sollt das wie mit anderen Flavourn auch in nem normalen Verhältnis machen !


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

solange die fische beißen, ist das doch ok


----------



## yassin (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

ich werds morgen mal probieren 

werde dann berichten


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> hmmm is ja schön und gut aber 15 Knoblauchzehen auf nur 1kg Groundbait find ich um es mal milde auszudrücken ganz leicht übertrieben......



Hi,
na ja , zwei meiner Karpfen haben heute ja direkt auf die Knoblauchzehe  gebissen , ist ja noch viel extremer als 15 Zehen im Futter vermischt.
Aber 15 Knoblauchzehen ist auch nicht so viel wie es sich anhört , gepresst war das ne halbe Kaffeetasse voll.
Ich werde es sehen ob es zuviel war , bin morgen früh wieder am Wasser. 
Gruß Udo


----------



## maesox (9. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

So langsam werden mir Karpfen immer sympatischer!!!#6
Sie scheinen echt Geschmack zu haben:q


----------



## Brummel (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Hallo zusammen,

naja, dann steht ja bei mir einem Test mit ner rohen Knoblauchzehe nix entgegen. Werde es heute nachmittag oder morgen früh auch mal probieren, wenn auch nicht gleich mit 15 Zehen, dazu schnabulier selbst zu gerne die weißen Stinker :q

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Hook23 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Knoblauch mit aufs Haar wenn nichts läuft gibts bei uns schon länger und funzt öfters recht gut.
15 Zehen auf einen kg Mix finde ich gerade richtig, ich verwende zb Chilli in den Kugeln das es einen die Tränen in die Augen treibt und die Carps lieben es.


----------



## rob (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

wüüürgt, jetzt ist mir übel.
war wohl doch noch zu früh diesen thread zu lesen.
hab noch einen kaffee mund:q

lg rob


----------



## Huckel (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Was es alles gibt, irgendwie kann ich das gar nicht glauben. ;+


----------



## Andal (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Knoblauch, hochdosiert, im Angelteig ist ja nun wahrlich nichts neues. Damit haben wir schon vor über 30 Jahren herumgestunken und immer gut gefangen. Heute sind Laborhandschuhe ja quasi überall erhältlich. Seinerzeit waren sie es nicht und man hatte doch recht lange sehr dufte Hände, wenn man den Teig geknetet hat... :q


----------



## Hellge (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Hier nochmals meine Frage, da sie ja keine Beachtung fand. Würden sich fertig eingelegte Zehen auch eignen? Diese gibt es ja in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen.


----------



## Udo561 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Hi,
probier es doch einfach aus , ich habe gestern hier in NL sogar fertig eingelegte Konoblauchzehen im Angelladen gesehen , war aber zu geizig 5,50 Euro für so ein kleines Gläschen mit knapp 20 Zehen auszugeben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## daviboy (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

frage?

wie zieht ihr die zehen aufs haar einfach ne knoblauchzehe nehmen bissel kleiner schneiden und aufs haar??


----------



## Udo561 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Hi,
ne , nix abschneiden , einfach die haut abziehen und aufs Haar , fertig.
Die sind nicht zu groß , ich habe damit jetzt schon einige kleinere Karpfen gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## daviboy (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

die ganz normalen ausem supermarkt die einzelnen (oder im netz)  oder eher die eingelegten??


----------



## Udo561 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Ne, egal ob aus dem Netz oder einzelne .
Ich hatte mir 5 einzelne dicke Knollen gekauft , da waren in jeder Knolle um die 15 Zehen drin.
Eingelegte hatte ich noch nicht probiert , die sind mir aus dem Angelladen auch zu teuer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## A S K A R I (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

die würd ich noch n bisschen einritzen, dann hasse noch mehr aroma.


----------



## wusel345 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Beim Nachtangeln auf Karpfen würde ich Knoblauch als Köder verwenden und mir ne Kette aus geschältem Knoblauch um den Hals hängen!




Warum?



Na, wenn mal ein Vampir vorbei kommt! :m


----------



## Huckel (10. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Hallo zusammen .... Ich musste es dann heute gleich mal ausprobieren. Mit Knoblauch am Haar ging nichts. Dann habe ich mir kleine Stückchen an die Stippe gemacht und es kam einiges in Bewegung. Auch wenn der große Fang ausblieb, lag es eher am Wetter, denke ich. Die Maränen lieben es jedenfalls daran zu knabbern. Sie haben mich gut unterhalten am Wasser. Gruß Frank #6


----------



## Udo561 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Hi,
nach meinem Erfolg am Vereinsteich habe es gestern mein Glück an der Maas  versucht.
Ich habe keinen einzigen Karpfen fangen können , egal welchen Köder ich  benutzt hatte.
Aber auf Knoblauchzehe am Haar beissen sogar Brassen :q , da hatte ich eine auf Knoblauchzehe erwischen können.
Allerdings beissen die besser auf Mais.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Hellge (12. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Nix hab ich mit Knobi gefangen, gar nix.  Schön aufs Haar gezogen und raus damit. Ist wohl nicht der Bringer.


----------



## Schleie! (12. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Ich evrsuchs am Wochenende mal mit Boilies in Knoblauchgeschmack. Mals ehen, ob sich da etwas tut


----------



## atja93 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nachdem das jetzt mit der Knoblauchzehe geklärt wäre..... hat es eigentlich schon mal jemand mit "Melone am Haar" auf Karpfen probiert


 
ja hab ma mit kumpels an unserem vereinsgewässer mit honigmelonen stückchen gefischt und haben sogar was gefangen von brassen , karpfen, und sogar graskarpfen und nicht kleine, wir hab die stücke aufs haar gezogen und mit einem grashalm fixxiert , nur muss man  das härtere fruchtfleisch nehmen


----------



## Knigge007 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*



Hellge schrieb:


> Nix hab ich mit Knobi gefangen, gar nix.  Schön aufs Haar gezogen und raus damit. Ist wohl nicht der Bringer.





Jo und das kannst du nach 1 Ansitz stock steif behaupten...ich glaub wohl eher nicht......


Habe langsam aber sicher das Gefühl das auch bei uns in f.... old Germany (lool) immer mehr mit Partikel gefischt wird.

*
Schleie,* hab auch schon überlegt ob ich unsere Knoblauch Baits mal mitnehmen soll, ich wart aber noch 2-3 Wochen bis s Wetter bissle besser ist.

Sag Bescheid in unserem Thread wie es lief.


----------



## Hellge (13. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Jo und das kannst du nach 1 Ansitz stock steif behaupten...ich glaub wohl eher nicht......



wenn mein Angelnachbar mit der selben Montage, mit hellem Futter, mit Mais versetzt u. als Hakenköder Mais die Karpfen gefangen hat, dann behaupte ich das:m


----------



## Schleie! (13. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

@Knigge:

Wieso jetzt noch 2-3 wochen warten??

Die großen karpfen müssen fressen, egal wie warm es ist. die verbrauchen mehr energie als kleinere, deshalb müssen die auch fressen. jetzt is ne gute zeit, um große karpfen zu fangen. fütter an, und geh endlich angeln damit 

Ich hab jetzt montags bissle über 1kg gefüttert, dafür heute nix. morgen werdens nochma ca 750g, donnerstags auch nochma ca 750g und freitag gehts raus.
achja, zu den boilies fütter ich noch ca 15ballen futter. da habe ich milchpulver, garnelenmehl, erdnussmehl, paniermehl, bissle fertigfutter von sensas, maispellets und zum anmachen verwende ich sirup.


----------



## Aalfredo (13. April 2010)

*AW: Knoblauchzehe am Haar*

Nachdem ich ne Menge gelesen/gehört hab, bzgl. Knobi als Hakenköder, Flavour in Boilies etc. hab ich heute mal schön Würzige Knobi-Kugeln gerollt! Am We gehts an nen sehr alten flachen Baggersee, bin mal gespannt was passiert!?!!? 

Eigentlich habe ich immer daran gezweifelt, das Knobi attraktiv für die Karpfen ist - so werde ich es wohl am ehesten selber raus finden!"


----------

